# Four July 4th Fatties



## hokiesmokie (Jul 18, 2009)

My brother-in-law hosted a 4th of July pool party and asked me to bring some fatties, so I gladly agreed, and made four of 'em.

The themes were pizza, chili, taco, and burrito (a new one for me).

The pizza fattie was made with Italian sausage, pepperoni, pizza sauce, mozzarella and Vermont white cheddar cheeses, and was wrapped in bacon. I intended to wrap it in a pizza crust and bake it in the oven after smoking, but ran out of time. Maybe next time.

Some Q-view:









For the other three fatties, I used a mixture of 60% ground beef and 40% sausage. I thought adding the sausage would keep the meat moist and add flavor (and it did!).

For the taco fattie, I seasoned the meat with taco seasoning, and added flour tortillas, diced tomatoes, taco sauce, and Mexican blend cheese.





The chili fattie featured chili seasoned meat mixture, dark red kidney beans, diced tomatoes, jalapenos, and the Mexican blend cheese.







Finally, in the burrito fattie I put flour tortillas, refried beans, salsa, jalapenos, and yes, the Mexican cheese blend.





Here they are ready for the smoker:


As I said, I ran out of time to get these done and get over to the party. Unfortunately, I didn't have a chance to get pics of the finished products. But, when these were put out, they didn't last long.  By dinnertime, they were wiped out.  They all turned out well, and the only negative was how many times I had to explain what they were, how they're made, etc.

One guy liked them so much (and he's a chef!), he asked me if I thought he'd be able to build a smoker like I did.  He admitted he's not very handy, but I assured him it doesn't take a lot of skills.  Maybe he'll show up here one day soon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2009)

Look'n GOOD.  How did they taste?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 18, 2009)

MMMMM!!! Man Ive gott get off this computer and smoke something! Those look aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrggggggggooooooodddddd!!!!  !!


----------



## martin (Jul 18, 2009)

Totally AWESOME!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice job!  Looks like they'd be delicious.  Glad to hear they disappeared fast.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 18, 2009)

NICE Is all I can say. That was a load of fatties there. I hope you had a load of people to feed. How much did those things weigh ?


----------



## hokiesmokie (Jul 18, 2009)

The pizza fattie was one pound of sausage, plus the fillings and the bacon wrap.  The other three were about 1.5 pounds of meat before the fillings.  I'd guess the final weight on average was two and a half to three pounds.


----------



## mistabob (Jul 19, 2009)

Those all look pretty good, especially the two with jalapenos! I'd be willing to have a taste if you shipped em over here.  :)


----------

